# Pearson 34 help



## movinaway (Jun 10, 2009)

New to this forum. I have been looking at a P34 for a cruiser and liveaboard but can't find much about it. Shaw design. Beamer than a P35 but not less than a Island Packet 31 which from my understanding is alittle slow. I did find some formulas on the boat but I don't really understand them. I could sure use some insight. Thanks


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Uh, what are you looking for?

Jim


----------



## movinaway (Jun 10, 2009)

*pearson 34*

How does it sail and are there any problems that are inherent for that boat. I have looked for reviews for it but can't find any. I found what Bill Shaws says, he designed it and Pearson sites that give the basic info on it, but I was hoping to find someone that owned 1, did own 1 or had a friend that owned 1. Thanks


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

movinaway said:


> How does it sail and are there any problems that are inherent for that boat. I have looked for reviews for it but can't find any.


You tried entering "Pearson 34" and "Pearson P34" (*with* the double-quotes) into Google and/or other search engines?

Sailnet _used_ to sponsor very active Pearson mailing lists. Alas, they are no more. At least not on Sailnet servers. I understand there's a very active Pearson mailing list (?) on Yahoo!, but I've not checked it out. Try "Pearson mailing list" or "Pearson forum" (again: *with* the double-quotes) in your favourite search engine, and see what comes up.

Sorry, I don't know anything about any Pearson 34s.

Hmmm... Just took a _very_ quick look, using the search terms I suggested above. I got what looked like possibly useful hits. One thing did catch my eye: It looks like the P34 is cored below the water-line. That would tend to be a negative, in my view.

Good luck,
Jim


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Pearson 34*

There are two versions of the Pearson 34, the 34 and the 34-2. There aren't many of the 34-2's around, but there are quite of few of the 34's.

The 34's were made from 1983 to 1986 and I think the 34-2's from 1989 until Pearson closed in 90/91. I would pick a older 34 over a newer 34-2.

For some design and literature, look at Pearson Information site, for probably the best info on them as far as design and brochure stuff. That being said, the 34 model came in several keel shapes, wing, CB, and Fin. The fin model has a draft of 5' 11 iches, while the others are less, The rudder is a spade rudder and there were problems with them delaminating from the post in the original 34. Probably all of these issues would have been addressed by now. The 34-2 only has a winged keel

The 34 is nicely laid out below with the traditional layout (head forward), while the 34-2 head aft. Definitely could be a live aboard for one, two tight, but not much more. Headroom is great for a boat this size, well over 6' 3".

Sailing wise, the fin keel version has a PHRF rating of 150 ish, which is decent, but not speedy. The other keels won't point as high. The hull is solid core, as are nearly all Pearson's, and the deck core with balsa. Deck joint is both bolted and glassed. The boat is beamy for a 34 foot at 11' 2", but it still sails well.

The boat is an all around coastal cruiser and does that well, mild offshore stuff is probably ok, but the spade rudder would be an issue in heavy seas. All that said, it's a solid boat.

The beauty of the P34 is its cockpit, 9' of luxury for a nice cocktail cruise. The helm is aft in the cockpit, but the traveler is on the coach roof, which makes singlehanding a little less easy.

I almost bought a P34, but ended up with a Pearson 10M instead. The one thing that always nagged at me with the P34 was that I thought it was underpowered. Many were delivered with Universal Diesels rated at 16 HP. For a boat that displaces 11,500 lbs, I would think that at least 22 hp would be needed. The 16 HP motor will get you in and out of the harbor, but if you have to buck a strong current or head into strong wind or seas, the motor maybe underpowered. My boat is 13,500 lbs and it has a 27 Hp Yanmar. There have been times when I needed everyone of the horses with my 2 bladed prop.

Depending on what you are looking for in a boat, the P34 could be it. If you are looking to go offshore, rethink your choice. If you are looking for solid built all around boat that does everything well, but nothing really great, the P34 is a decent choice. That last statement is not a knock on the boat as I look at it as a jack-of-all trades boat.

DrB


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

You might want to get your hands on Practical Sailor's Used Boat Buyer's Guide. It has lots of information on a wide range of used boats, untarnished by advertising dollars.


----------



## movinaway (Jun 10, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the help guys. I left town before I received your replies. I did read them on the road though. Long trip. NC to MD then to Oriental NC then home to Currituck NC. I looked at Morgans, C&c, Pearson, Bristol and others. Looks like a Bristol to Me. I will talk to the insurance co. tomorrow and if the survay is OK I will be sailing! Thanks again


----------



## Sonata (Oct 24, 2015)

THanks for the scoop. I'm now looking at a 1984 with a newer 24 hp engine. Anyone out there with advice?

rsb


----------



## Sonata (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm looking at an '84 with a newer 24 HP Universal diesel. Leaking windows, delaminated cabin sole, but the decks look and sound OK. Any areas to be especially careful on?
rsb


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Sonata said:


> I'm looking at an '84 with a newer 24 HP Universal diesel. Leaking windows, delaminated cabin sole, but the decks look and sound OK. Any areas to be especially careful on?
> rsb


Please delete one of your posts...

I sailed an 84 Pearson 34 for a number of years. That is one in my avatar...

Leaking Beckson ports (windows) are no big deal. It is a simple matter to remove and re-install using better sealants (NOT silicone). You can purchase most (if not all) of the parts to rebuild them (including the plastic lenses and replacements to upgrade the lock nuts with cam locks).

Is the delaminated sole that you refer to the fiberglass pan, or the teak and holly bilge covers? The bilge covers can easily be replaced.

IMHO, the big things on this boat to watch for are the bladder holding tank under the V berth (replace it), moisture intrusion on the deck (and in particular around the port lifeline gates), the rudder bearings.

Which model Universal Diesel is in the boat in question? M25 (21HP), M30 (24HP) or something else? These are, again IMHO, great engines IF THEY HAVE BEEN TAKEN CARE OF.

The Pearson 34-2 (mentioned in the old post above) had a cored hull, and that can be open to other issues.


----------

